# Bierocks!.....another way. Yield: about 6 servings...



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Another Cooks Variation and Comments:>>I am including this recipe not because my Grandmother made it, but because I have received a lot of requests and it was the spirit of my grandmother to collect recipes and share them with friends.
I want to share this one with you. My first delicious encounter with them a lady passed a plate of these meat pies and said they were German Rocks, as I pursued this recipe I found out lots of people were interested in the recipe.

The word Bierocks is realated to the Turkish word Berok or Boerek.

This is sort of a German version of a Cornish Pasty, or a Russian Pirogue. It seems that all cultures have their own meat pie, and many times they are a culinary tradition they are very proud of.


For 6 servings (they freeze well)

Use frozen bread dough if in a hurry.

Or this bread dough recipe, it is much better and really worth the effort.

2 c lukewarm milk
1/4 c oil
2 ea eggs (beaten)
2 pk yeast
1/2 c sugar
1 ts salt
2 c plus of flour


Mix together milk and oil. Then add remaining ingredients. Knead and
let rise for 1 hour. While bread is rising cook filling:

1 & 1/2 lbs. ground beef
1 small head cabbage chopped 
1 onion chopped (2 cups)
6 cloves fresh garlic (chopped) 
Salt and pepper (to taste) 
1 T Soy sauce 
1 T worchestishire sauce

Fry beef and do not drain. Add cabbage and onion, garlic and salt
and pepper and a little soy sauce to taste.

Roll out hunks of dough (about the size
of a tennis ball) as thin as possible. 

Add 1/6 of the filling and fold over and seal. 
Crack an egg in a bowl and whip with a tbl of water.

Brush the tops of the pastry with beaten egg before baking, this makes a nice shiny crust.

Bake 325* to 350* degrees for 30 min. or until golden.

Serve with catsup.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Here in the Midwest, we have a fast food restaurant called Runza. It is known for making these bierocks which are called runzas. I can just travel 1.5 mi from my house to eat one!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

GoldenLaugh said:


> Here in the Midwest, we have a fast food restaurant called Runza. It is known for making these bierocks which are called runzas. I can just travel 1.5 mi from my house to eat one!


How often do you par-Take of that advantage?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think all the pasty recipes I've ever seen have used a pie dough-type dough. The idea of a bread dough is very appealing to me.

ETA: my page brought up an ad for pork pies that look soooo tempting! I don't usually even notice the ads, but this was different! https://www.parkersbritishinstitution.com/product/7-oz-classic-pork-pie?gclid=CNS7r9eO99ECFQcFaQodlPwPag

ETA #2: that in turn had me looking up hot water crust pastry. Also interesting. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/hot-water-pastry-dough-15238


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the exact recipe I was looking for. I will make this on monday. I will make the dough in my bread machine using your dough recipe.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> This is the exact recipe I was looking for. I will make this on monday. I will make the dough in my bread machine using your dough recipe.


Do show us a picture if you make it! ????


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

GoldenLaugh said:


> Here in the Midwest, we have a fast food restaurant called Runza. It is known for making these bierocks which are called runzas. I can just travel 1.5 mi from my house to eat one!


Coming from Omaha many years ago and still have family there, the first thing I though of was Runza. A few years back when University of Nebraska was in the Citrus Bowl we went. The Runza booth was the busiest food booth there. I've tried making my own using Cresent Rolls as my "wrapper" and their ok but not like the real thing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I was taught to make these by a guest speaker in the high school foods class I taught. She had lived in Russia. They were such a big hit, we made them for sale in the little restaurant we ran for 3 weeks each late-winter in class. Much later, having long retired, I was no longer willing to exhaust myself making individual ones and was on a salt-restricted diet so no Crescents. A friend had always made them in a 9 X 13 pan. Just 2 pieces of dough to roll out and not 2 dozen! I still make them occasionally because we have no local source.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I was taught to make these by a guest speaker in the high school foods class I taught. She had lived in Russia. They were such a big hit, we made them for sale in the little restaurant we ran for 3 weeks each late-winter in class. Much later, having long retired, I was no longer willing to exhaust myself making individual ones and was on a salt-restricted diet so no Crescents. A friend had always made them in a 9 X 13 pan. Just 2 pieces of dough to roll out and not 2 dozen! I still make them occasionally because we have no local source.


hire a student!.....let them tired themselves out and learn while doing so!....lolol


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Do show us a picture if you make it! ????


thenk you


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> This is the exact recipe I was looking for. I will make this on monday. I will make the dough in my bread machine using your dough recipe.


what jvallas said! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

flhusker said:


> Coming from Omaha many years ago and still have family there, the first thing I though of was Runza. A few years back when University of Nebraska was in the Citrus Bowl we went. The Runza booth was the busiest food booth there. I've tried making my own using Cresent Rolls as my "wrapper" and their ok but not like the real thing.


NOW! you have no excuse, right?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> hire a student!.....let them tired themselves out and learn while doing so!....lolol


At the rate they want paid, I couldn't afford anything.


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

is your crust recipe correct? how can you knead dough with 2 c. of milk, 1/4 c. of oil, 2 eggs and only 2 c. of flour...pretty runny, isn't it?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

joaniesinn said:


> is your crust recipe correct? how can you knead dough with 2 c. of milk, 1/4 c. of oil, 2 eggs and only 2 c. of flour...pretty runny, isn't it?


I looked up Runza just to do a comparison - here's what it said:

3# package of frozen bread dough.

Hahahaha, made me laugh!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, this one has 1.25 liquid to 4.5 flour: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/midwestern-meat-pies


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, I looked up many other recipes...hers should have said started with 2 cups of flour, then add more, up to 4-5 c. more...
I enjoy reading all your posts everyday...Happy Superbowl in 1/2 hour.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I make them a lot but make the dough myself, but do not use milk. I have my mom's recipe and a bit different from yours. No soy sauce and no ketchup for mine.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

joaniesinn said:


> is your crust recipe correct? how can you knead dough with 2 c. of milk, 1/4 c. of oil, 2 eggs and only 2 c. of flour...pretty runny, isn't it?


I believe it is ....2 c "plus" of flour....

so start with 2cups and then add to desired/required/proper texture reached for dough.


----------

